# Daumen Hoch Für Buffed.de



## Cadrima (26. August 2006)

ich muss sagen, ich finde die Seite bis jetzt genial. Hier findet sich alles, was das Online-Rollenspieler Herz begehrt. Neben allen wichtigen Infos zu WoW sehe ich auch massig News und Informationen zu anderen Spielen (man muss ja schließlich auch mal schauen, was die WoW-Konkurrenz so nettes zaubert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Desweiteren finde ich die Instanzen-Guides sehr gelungen, vor allem den Nax-Guide habe ich bisher noch nirgendwo so ausführlich und gut beschreiben gesehen. Einfach Top! 
Sehr gut gefällt mir, dass ich beim Lesen der Guides direkt daneben sehen kann, was entsprechende (Boss)Mobs droppen. Kenne keinen anderen Guide/Page, der/die mir dieses Feature bietet.
Die Klassenguides (soweit ich sie denn bis jetzt gelesen habe) enthalten alle wichtigen Infromationen, die auch für Anfänger wohl gut verständlich sein sollten.
Fazit: Die Inhalte des Portals sind vollständig, sehr gut verfasst und bieten ne Menge wichtige Infos rund um  WoW und sogar anderen Rollenspielen.

Ebenfalls top ist der neu implementierte BlascCrafter... sowas habe ich mir schon lange gewünscht. Wer kennt es nicht, stundenlang in IF zu stehen, um einen Verzauberer zu suchen, der Teile mit Verzauberung XY verzaubern kann. 

Alles in allem kann ich hier nun ein Page besuchen, die mir alles wichitge in einem bietet: Such-Datenbank, Community und Infoportal. 
Das einige alte Blasc(only)User nun meckern, ist ja irgendwie auch nicht anders zu erwarten gewesen. Ob die Farbe nun eine andere ist, ist mir persönlich eigentlich schnuppe, solange die Inhalte stimmen. Und lange Texte kann man nun mal besser und entspannter lesen, wenn sie schwarz auf weiß stehen (zum Glück waren  die Schulbücher in Schule schon so gedruckt, sonst hätte ich wohl nie nen Schulabschluss bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Finde das Design echt gut, fand Blasc damals eher gewöhnungsbedürftig (fands zu dunkel). Wenn ich mich richtig errinnere, gab es damals zu Startzeiten von Blasc auch Gemecker, dass das Design nicht an den Bedarf von Rollenspielern adaptiert sei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit der Zeit ist das echt nebensächlich geworden.
Und das die Seite hier unübersichtlich ist oder zuviel Werbebanner beeinhaltet, halte ich für Quatsch. Da muss man sich nur mal andere Online-Portale ansehen. Die großen Dinger sehen nicht anders aus und daran hat man sich längst gewöhnt (ich zumindest)... ohne Werbung geht es halt auch wieder nicht. 



So, das ist mal meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für buffed.de


----------



## Harabec (27. August 2006)

ich finde diese seite im allgemeinen auch sehr gut, aber ich finde es schon ein bisschen "bekloppt" wenn man guides einfügt, die aber von einem sonderheft aus dem pc games geklaut sind, also plz lasst euch was einfallen und schreibt selber guides und klaut sie ned, denn diese guides sind veraltet und schlecht finde ich. (damit sind die char-guides gemeint)


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

Hallo Harabec, 

nunja geklaut sind die Guides nicht (wir haben vorher freundlich gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber du hast recht, einige der Guides benötigen sicher eine Überarbeitung. Darum werden wir uns in den nächsten Wochen noch kümmern.


----------



## Harabec (27. August 2006)

ich finde aber gut, dass man so schnell ragiert und hoffe, dass es ein bisschen bessere guides werden, ich kenne die guides alle schon asuwenig, da ich von meinem bginn her immerwieder drin gelesen habe, aber ich finde, so richtige tipps können sie ned wirklich geben. es wird nur pve beschrieben. im pvp werden viele klassen unterschätzt da. ^^

ich meine holy priest bringste einfach ned tot im pvp ^^
hexer ist nicht gut im 1on1 pvp, dafür im raid-pvp? oO

naja tut plz bald was daran, denn ich denke ihr könnt das besser als die leute von pcgames ^^


----------



## Cadrima (27. August 2006)

@Harabec: Du hast natürlich recht, aus den Guides kann man als alter WoW-Hase natürlich nicht mehr viel nützliches rausziehen. Dafür fehelen irgendwie Endgamecontent-orientierte Inhalte. Da wäre eine Erweiterung auf jeden Fall wünschenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich bei Blasc schon immer vermisst habe, sind mehr Suchfunktionen. Ich kann zB nicht speziell nach Items suchen, die > +20 Naturresi geben. Solch eine Suchfunktion wäre auf jeden Fall sehr wünschenswert. 

Der Link "zurück zum buffed.de Portal" könnte etwas größer sein bzw ein richtiger Button werden. Ich hab das Ding ewig gesucht, weil es so klein ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Talentplaner vermisse ich auch noch.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2006)

Bis auf ein paar wenige Low-Level Instanzguides sind alle Instanzguides komplett neu erstellte Werke. Die MAPs konnten wir aus der PC Games übernehmen, da keine Veränderungen bei diesen Instanzen bisher statt fanden.  
Die Klassenguides aus dem PC Games Sonderheft sind keines falls geklaut. Wir sind immerhin ein Verlag. Sie dienen momentan als Grundlage für, sich stetig weiter entwickelnde Klassenguides. Die aktuellen Versionen waren vor der Games Convention noch nicht vollständig fertig gestellt.


----------



## Roran (27. August 2006)

Cadrima schrieb:


> Was ich bei Blasc schon immer vermisst habe, sind mehr Suchfunktionen. Ich kann zB nicht speziell nach Items suchen, die > +20 Naturresi geben. Solch eine Suchfunktion wäre auf jeden Fall sehr wünschenswert.


Sowas gibts schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bonussuche


----------



## Cadrima (27. August 2006)

Jo haste Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

